# KDE Package for Installing Software



## dinkster (Dec 2, 2013)

Does anyone know what package I would have to install (i.e. `pkg_add -r filename`) in order to manage/view/install software within the KDE GUI? There is nothing within the system menu or anywhere else for that matter that allows for this feature. Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 2, 2013)

First, welcome! Second, the pkg_* system is deprecated and you should use pkgng now.

I had used Linux for many years before I started using FreeBSD, and felt the same lack at first. You can go to Freshports and search there, but it's probably easier to use Google than their limited engine, although if you look further down on the right hand side of the Freshports page you'll see "Categories" which is handy.

The GUI based program management systems you will find in Linux are quite handy for discovering things, but I think there is a good reason why FreeBSD does not install software in that way. Yes, you can use pkg, but this OS is generally intended for servers and people in that world will often want to use ports instead. You should probably go to /usr/ports and have a look around there since that is a local place to see what's all available. Also, read the handbook - it's cool.


----------



## kpa (Dec 2, 2013)

It's not official yet but yes the old package utilities like pkg_add(1) will be deprecated soon and very likely for all supported versions of FreeBSD just because of lack of resources to maintain two different package formats.


----------



## dinkster (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome and the input guys! I had dabbled with FreeBSD many moons ago, but over the years I've mostly messed with different Linux distributions. I remember FreeBSD with the KDE interface being pretty awesome and decided to venture back.

So, you're saying don't mess with a pkg GUI for software installation and rather use the PKGNG command at shell prompt?


----------



## dinkster (Dec 3, 2013)

BTW, I don't have a pkgng on my installation.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 3, 2013)

Here's how to get started.  Read the Wiki to get general information about pkgng and why it is being developed. In a nutshell, I believe it is a better and more complete system, it is now at a point where it is very usable, and using it now will make it easier for us in the future.


----------



## kpa (Dec 3, 2013)

If you're familiar with for example Debian's packaging utilities dpkg, apt-get and aptitude, PKGNG is roughly equivalent to what  dpkg offers and parts of what apt-get offers. There's still not anything like aptitude or its graphical equivalents but PKGNG is written in such way that developing graphical packaging frontends should be finally possible.


----------

